# MMR winter carpet racing



## ammdrew (Mar 12, 2003)

Watch here for info in the upcomming carpet season. The new rug is expected to be in sometime in August.

Sunday Race schedule has been posted on the Cal for a month or so. Make sure you check the dates if you have not noted them yet.

http://molzermoweryracing.com/race_news.htm

Sunday Classes Currently Planned.

1/12th Stock Single cell LIPO/3 cell Nimmh
1/12th SS-Mod Single cell LIPO/3 cell Nimmh

VTA MMR Spec Single cell lipo/3 cell Nimmh 17.5 or Brushed 27 turn

Stock Sedan 
SS Sedan

1/18th MMR Spec

Novice, Chassis is open, all safty guidelines for batts must be met( no soft cell LIPO's) Driver may not race any other class. If a driver is able to manage the course in a competetive manor and there chassis fits into a exsisting class may move them into the correct class.


Option classes: These are classes that are new or resurecting. They will be run as long as they have two or more racers for the class and may be comboed with another class during the day. This is not a devider class, as in no other 12th, VTA, or Sedan option will be run. Racers in those classes need to conform to the rules package. A example class would be 1/10th offroad trucks, World GT, 1/10th Pan car.

Couple of quick notes as we are close to the Points Races.

First Points race heats will be set random. We will work to avoid back to back races and move accordingly, Also we will work to seperate groups who have traveled to race and Family members so they do not have to race each other.. 

2nd and following races will be set by Ability Points. Ability points are derived from your points standings. 

We expect to resort after the 2nd round. Currently that is the choice of the Top Qualifier of the largest class that day.

As long as we continue to see constant lap times through the day we will continue with Rocket Round qualifying. If we start to see a large lap time variation through the day we may switch to qual points to keep every qual important. This will not change on race day but will be annouced for future races. The last 2 races did not see any laptime improvements from round one. 

MMR VintageTrans-Am Club Spec Rules and Specifications

Body Specifications:
Body provided deck lid spoilers allowed (not wings). No additional skirts or raised/extended wings or air control surfaces allowed. Body must be trimmed
at body trim lines. Full rear bumper required.
Tire & Wheel Specifications:
HPI tire part #4793 front and #4797 rear, stock tire inserts provided with tire and any HPI Vintage wheels designed to fit.
26mm width fronts and 31mm width rear tires. 8-spoke Vintage wheels from #3805 through #3814, 5-spoke Vintage wheels from #3815 through #3822 and Vintage stock car
wheels from #3854 through #3860 are all legal wheels.
Grinding of tire tread is NOT permitted. Sanding of mold seam to remove seam is allowed.
Tires must have visible tread.
Chassis Specification:
Four Wheel Drive touring car chassis only. Tires must fit within the body.
Motor Specifications:
Option 1: 27-turn ROAR stock motor: ROAR motor rules apply for 27 turn.
Option 2: 17.5 brushless motor: ROAR Motor Rules for 17.5
Battery Specifications:
3-cell NiCd or NiMh batteries
1-cell LiPo hard cased
Ride Height Specification:
Minimum ride height is 5mm.
Weight Specification:
Minimum 1280g Lipo
Race Specification:
5 minute Qualifiers Heats are run “heads up” with horn starts. Shuffling of start order for each round with slowest qualifier first and fastest qualifier last

9 Minute Mains: Starting grind should have cars aligned at angles along a side wall of the track.


Body List:
HPI part numbers:
17510 - 1970 Plymouth AAR 'Cuda
17519 - 1966 Ford Mustang GT
17508 - 1965 Ford Shelby GT-350
7494 - 1968 Chevrolet Camaro
17526- 1969 Chevrolet Corvette
Parma part numbers:
10143 - 1969 Z28 Camaro
10141 - 1970 Boss Mustang
10113 - 1970 'Cuda
Pegasus Hobbies part numbers:
PGH4001 - 1970 Camaro SS
PGH4002 - 1970 'Cuda
PGH4003 - 1970 Mustang
http://www.rctech.net/forum/attachm...inter-spring-carpet-racing-wintercarpetv2.jpg

http://www.rctech.net/forum/attachm...pring-carpet-racing-carpetseriesdates_890.jpg


----------



## ammdrew (Mar 12, 2003)

http://redirectingat.com/?id=42X129556&url=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l8u-2FPJn18



Entries for the last series race of The first half of the season, then the new slate for part 2 of the championship....

Next race January 3rd, post or email your entry to [email protected].

The countdown:
http://xrl.in/42zm

The list
http://jlapracemanager.com/PC/Molzer/01_03_2010_Heats Listing.HTM

Going into the last race points were are the jackets? Who will wear the jacket into the second half? Will they be able to hold onto the jacket




Going into the last week the spreads are close.

Truck Off Road.. River in front being chased hard by evan and boyer both will just add in there last run, river throws out a 79 with a better run so that can go any direction.

12th mod lead is Andrew with gubbs close behind with a 5 point spread. Gubbs throws a 88 mowery a 91 so that is open third is zaire 7 points back and throws a 94... with brustad 23 points back on 3rd throwing a 73...... whitta getting his 4th race in puts him in the running at the third spot also while jess can get there too with a good run on Sunday.

Tran Am has andrew in the lead and mike 6 points back with a 94 throw out.. tq and win puts him in front. neal with tq and win brings his last race into the game also... Jess and chubb both looking at that second spot as do able also.

12th stock whitta 2 points on bangle can go both directions then isakson, billy, bub, stifter, mowery, schwartz, moore, vink all able to swap spots with large margins coming off thrown race.........

will be a exciting last race of part one for sure......


----------

